#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > TOEFL - Preparation Tips and Guidelines >  >  Top Institutions/Universities in U.K That Accept TOEFL Scores

## amos.0119

The following is the list of the top universities accepting TOEFL scores: Universities in U.K



University of CambridgeImperial College LondonLondon School of Economics (LSE)Aston UniversityDurham UniversityCranfield UniversityKeele UniversityLancaster UniversityLondon Business SchoolLoughborough UniversityNewcastle UniversityOxford Brookes University (OBU)Queen Mary, U of LondonUniversity College London (UCL)Birmingham UniversityUniversity of BradfordUniversity of BristolUniversity of ExeterUniversity of HullUniversity of LeedsUniversity of LeicesterUniversity of LiverpoolUniversity of ManchesterUniversity of NottinghamUniversity of OxfordUniversity of ReadingUniversity of SheffieldUniversity of SouthamptonUniversity of SurreyUniversity of WarwickUniversity of YorkUniversity of DundeeUniversity of EdinburghUniversity of GlasgowUniversity of St AndrewsUniversity of Wales





  Similar Threads: Top Institutions/Universities in India That Accept TOEFL Scores Top Institutions/Universities in Germany That Accept TOEFL Scores Top Institutions/Universities in France That Accept TOEFL Scores Top Institutions/Universities in Australia That Accept TOEFL Scores Top Institutions/Universities in U.S That Accept TOEFL Scores

----------

